# ESPN Gracie Jiujitsu Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Enjoy.

http://www.fusionbjj.com/watch.php?m=1143148097


----------



## CHA3Kenpo (Dec 26, 2006)

Good video, never saw it or heard that ESPN did a doc on it.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes it was a great clip and I really did not know they did a segment on it.


----------



## Tenguru (Dec 26, 2006)

Quote from the video: "In 1950, Helio faced the two top rank jiu-jitsu fighters from Japan.  He rendered both of them unconcious with chokeholds."

Does anyone know the names of these guys, and what martial organization had them ranked as the "top" jiu-jitsu fighters?  I'm guessing they were Kodokan Judo guys.  I would love to know the names of the fighters and when they were ranked as #1.  Anyone?


----------

